# Saanich Bank Robbery/Aftermath (sep fm Victoria is facing a public-safety crisis)



## Blackadder1916 (28 Jun 2022)

Turning into the wild west









						Two officers undergo surgery, third in hospital after fatal shooting at Saanich bank
					

Homes and businesses near the bank were evacuated when police discovered a “potential explosive device” in a vehicle. The B.C. RCMP explosives disposal unit was called in to deal with the device but has since left the scene.




					www.timescolonist.com
				





> Two suspects dead, six officers injured after shootout at bank on Shelbourne Street​People in area told to stay indoors as police look for possible third suspect. Homes and businesses near bank evacuated because of suspected explosive device.
> 
> Two suspects are dead and six police officers suffered gunshot wounds in a shootout at the Bank of Montreal on Shelbourne Street Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Jun 2022)

Another flap... allegeldy someone with a long gun was seen in the area of the cordon around the bank robbery from yesterday:


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Jul 2022)

That's got "shoot me because I'm stupid" written all over it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Jul 2022)

ModlrMike said:


> That's got "shoot me because I'm stupid" written all over it.



Recent info on these idiots...


Saanich police and the RCMP emergency response team are searching by ground and air in the area of Mt. Tolmie to McKenzie Avenue in Saanich for two men described by witnesses as wearing army-type outfits and possibly carrying a long gun.

The first man is described as in his 30s with a white beard in full camouflage and carrying a dark backpack and beige case slung over his shoulder.

The second man is described as being in his 20s with a navy black camouflage top, dark hair and dark skin. 

Police ask anyone who sees the men to call Saanich police at 250-475-4321. 










						Saanich police search for two men in area around bank that was robbed
					

Police say there is no information to suggest the men are associated with an armed robbery and shootout at the Bank of Montreal branch on Shelbourne and Pear streets.




					www.timescolonist.com


----------



## CBH99 (1 Jul 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Turning into the wild west
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally!

I don’t know my westerns, but maybe it’s time to low key allow for some modern day John Wayne’s or <insert bad-ass western character here> to discreetly ‘do their thang’…

_Officially kidding, ofcourse_


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jul 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Recent info on these idiots...
> 
> 
> Saanich police and the RCMP emergency response team are searching by ground and air in the area of Mt. Tolmie to McKenzie Avenue in Saanich for two men described by witnesses as wearing army-type outfits and possibly carrying a long gun.
> ...


Have they started their drug experiment out there yet? The one where personal use drug possession, of any drug, is ok?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (1 Jul 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Recent info on these idiots...
> 
> 
> Saanich police and the RCMP emergency response team are searching by ground and air in the area of Mt. Tolmie to McKenzie Avenue in Saanich for two men described by witnesses as wearing army-type outfits and possibly carrying a long gun.
> ...


Total false alarm.  The "camo guy carrying the case" is a well known homeless guy who carried a fishing rod in a case around with him.  Looks nothing like a firearm case 😉


----------



## SeaKingTacco (1 Jul 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Total false alarm.  The "camo guy carrying the case" is a well known homeless guy who carried a fishing rod in a case around with him.  Looks nothing like a firearm case 😉


People are spring loaded to “see” guns everywhere, after an incident like this.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Jul 2022)

Meanwhile, although still not 100% clear, it looks like some of the ERT drove into the line of fire in a panel van, which was quickly Swiss cheesed:


GVERT officers arrived to armed robbery in white van now riddled with bullets, police confirm​
A white van with bullet holes dotting the windshield was carrying members of the Greater Victoria Emergency Response Team during a deadly armed robbery and shootout in Saanich, police confirmed during a news conference Thursday.

The van was seen outside the Bank of Montreal branch where an exchange of gunfire took place Tuesday morning, killing two heavily armed suspects and injuring six GVERT officers. Three officers remain in hospital.

In video footage taken by a witness, the white van can be seen driving past a cluster of police officers already outside Fujiya Foods, a restaurant adjacent to the bank. Gunshots can be heard shortly after.

Saanich police Chief Dean Duthie told reporters Thursday that GVERT officers were already in the area Tuesday morning on an “entirely separate and unrelated investigation.”

“Given the high-risk, critical and high-priority nature of this report, GVERT immediately redeployed to the bank,” he said.

“Some GVERT officers arrived on the scene in a white panel van that remains located in the crime scene at the main entrance to the Bank of Montreal.









						GVERT officers arrived to armed robbery in white van now riddled with bullets, police confirm
					

A white van with bullet holes dotting the windshield was carrying members of the Greater Victoria Emergency Response Team during a deadly armed robbery and shootout in Saanich, police confirmed Thursday.




					www.timescolonist.com


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2022)

Has anyone figured out why the guy was wearing hockey pants?


----------



## medicineman (2 Jul 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Has anyone figured out why the guy was wearing hockey pants?


Still wondering that myself...


----------



## Eaglelord17 (2 Jul 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Have they started their drug experiment out there yet? The one where personal use drug possession, of any drug, is ok?


1st of Jan 2023. It's going to be great, just watch as we allow more people drug users and there shall be no actual reduction in usage. We don't seem to understand Portugal's decriminalization wasn't just decriminalization, there was a ton of programs and effort put in to deal with drug users when found. Sent to rehab, put on methadone, etc. Canada hasn't done the other steps required for a positive result. I would argue our medical system (especially BCs) doesn't have the capability to run the amount of programs that would be required at the moment without effecting the service towards the rest of the population.

It is also going to be interesting for those charged with criminal possession outside BC, I imagine there could easily be a charter challenge on the grounds of cruel and unusual punishment to have criminal law applied everywhere but BC.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Jul 2022)

Well we now know the identity of the two Saanich bank robbers:



> *Twin brothers from Duncan revealed as suspects in Saanich bank robbery*
> 
> Posted: Jul. 2, 2022 9:14AM | Last Updated: Jul. 2, 2022 1:55PM
> 
> ...




More info/photos here.


----------



## Brad Sallows (2 Jul 2022)

> People are spring loaded to “see” guns everywhere, after an incident like this.



As long as no-one is shot by mistake, let them have their panic.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2022)

One frag from a social media account in this Victoria media outlet story








						22-year-old twin brothers identified as Saanich bank shooting suspects
					

Both suspects were killed in the shootout with six Greater Victoria Emergency Response Team members being injured with gunshot wounds.




					www.victoriabuzz.com


----------



## RedFive (3 Jul 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Has anyone figured out why the guy was wearing hockey pants?


Protection against less lethal impact launchers is my guess. The thing makes for a nice juicy target and a hit there can be debilitating.


----------



## brihard (3 Jul 2022)

RedFive said:


> Protection against less lethal impact launchers is my guess. The thing makes for a nice juicy target and a hit there can be debilitating.


That makes perfect sense. IF in fact they had thigh/groin armour in anticipation of less lethal, it also speaks to some really impressive info gathering and preparation by the bad guys.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2022)

Except for the fact of who the hell robs banks anymore? Except for desperate druggies.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Jul 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Has anyone figured out why the guy was wearing hockey pants?


Good luck wandering around the afterlife in those pants.


----------



## brihard (3 Jul 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Except for the fact of who the hell robs banks anymore? Except for desperate druggies.


Well yeah. With more info coming about about their social media, this may have been more an excuse to get in (and lose) a fight with ‘the government’.


----------



## Weinie (3 Jul 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Good luck wandering around the afterlife in those pants.


At least he will be protected against BOHICA.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (3 Jul 2022)

More info on the twin brothers:



> *Justin Trudeau the frequent focus of Saanich shooter Instagram posts*
> 
> Posted: Jul. 2, 2022 4:14PM | Last Updated: Jul. 2, 2022 5:37PM
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Jul 2022)

Retired AF Guy said:


> More info on the twin brothers:
> 
> 
> 
> Link



Just ruminating...

My ill informed guess is that there are, potentially, dozens of other crazy bastards like this on Vancouver Island.

My kids' school is about 400 metres from that bank. Several other schools, malls and other places where large groups of people can be found are similar distances away.

I'm wondering if this incident will usher in a more robust approach to finding and dealing with/ deterring nut jobs like these. I mean, with social media posts like that, they're just waving a 'look at me' flag of some kind...


----------



## RedFive (4 Jul 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Just ruminating...
> 
> My ill informed guess is that there are, potentially, dozens of other crazy bastards like this on Vancouver Island.
> 
> ...


Just thinking out loud here, but where does the line get drawn as far as intelligence gathering by "the authorities"?

Do we go with a "if you made it public its free game" approach? Require a warrant to search open source internet information? Encourage the public to report on their physical or digital neighbour?

Not advocating in any direction, just thinking out loud. We can already see the back blast the most recent pending legislation to allow CRTC to monitor and control internet content is getting.


----------



## lenaitch (4 Jul 2022)

RedFive said:


> Just thinking out loud here, but where does the line get drawn as far as intelligence gathering by "the authorities"?
> 
> *Do we go with a "if you made it public its free game*" approach? Require a warrant to search open source internet information? Encourage the public to report on their physical or digital neighbour?
> 
> Not advocating in any direction, just thinking out loud. We can already see the back blast the most recent pending legislation to allow CRTC to monitor and control internet content is getting.


The quick and easy answer is 'yes'.  The benchmark the courts will use is 'reasonable expectation of privacy' and there is a tonne of caselaw on that.  If you post something on the web with no privacy controls or filters, it can be argued that you had no reasonable expectation of privacy.  The fact that people who you'd rather not see it, like the State, do see it will, in all likelihood, end up being irrelevant.

The next two questions might be (1) what the post was and (2) what the State did to find it.  A post of a dude with a rifle and a t-shirt isn't, in and of itself, illegal, but might be useful for further inquiries.  A single Internet post might not be sufficient grounds for a search warrant but it can certainly be part of Information to Obtain.  A member of the public alerting authorities is fine; they are not 'agents of the State'.  Should the authorities develop some fancy data-mining software to scan the length and breadth of social media, if it just skims public sites, probably not a problem.  the deeper it goes behind privacy efforts, the 'reasonable expectation' test would still apply.  The courts have allowed some latitude to law enforcement, particularly in the area of child exploitation and pornography because of risk of harm involved.


----------



## Booter (4 Jul 2022)

That’s AI surveillance stuff- the amount of stuff posted like that and the amount of follow up that would be neccessary is astronomical. I’m sure someone will disagree with me here but I’m not interested in state surveillance at that level.

I have detachments at 40 percent strength that are having a shootout a month, I don’t care to also have to produce a unit that does that — and 10 NCOs reviewing body worn camera footage etc.

The court system needs to put bad guys in jail- alternative Justice and second chances should be provided to people. Support etc. but for mother fathers that thumb their nose at the rules of society. Jail.

When we nail that down we can start looking at this other stuff.

There was a section for that in a contract province that I was involved in- they were folded and shut down because they weren’t producing actual charges after the intel- because nothing was actionable. So what’s the use in knowing? There is a tactical use - and when we run certain ops that’s all pulled and out together but it’s not routinely useful and adds to paranoia.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Jul 2022)

Booter said:


> That’s AI surveillance stuff- the amount of stuff posted like that and the amount of follow up that would be neccessary is astronomical. I’m sure someone will disagree with me here but I’m not interested in state surveillance at that level.
> 
> I have detachments at 40 percent strength that are having a shootout a month, I don’t care to also have to produce a unit that does that — and 10 NCOs reviewing body worn camera footage etc.
> 
> ...



OTOH, if we can get better at the analysis and predictive work at all levels, the deployment of scarce resources can be better tailored to need.


----------



## Booter (4 Jul 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> OTOH, if we can get better at the analysis and predictive work at all levels, the deployment of scarce resources can be better tailored to need.


We already know where the work is- we aren’t doing it. I’m not trying to be obtuse- it’s entirely possible I can’t see the forest for the trees. The actual 911 facing operational policing in Canada is in dire straits. I’m no chicken little- but until Canadians actually get comfortable with the back side of their Justice process actually admitting people need to be in jail- nothing new on the front side will have an honest return- in my coal faced opinion.


----------



## Brad Sallows (4 Jul 2022)

Yes.  For example, I'm sure organized gangs are one major conduit of illegal weapons in Canada; I'm sure the authorities know which gangs exist and who many of the members are.  Yet there is no leap to end their racket by scooping them all up on that basis alone.  Obviously there are more requirements to fulfill than identifying troublemakers.  And if troublemakers are to be cracked down upon, I prefer to see action against the very bad people, not performance art harassment of low-level idiots.


----------



## Haggis (4 Jul 2022)

Booter said:


> That’s AI surveillance stuff- the amount of stuff posted like that and the amount of follow up that would be necessary is astronomical. I’m sure someone will disagree with me here but I’m not interested in state surveillance at that level.


The RCMP has a specialized section, the Firearms Internet Investigation Support Unit who exist to do a non-AI driven (AFAIK) search of OS social media for potential public safety threats involving firearms.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (4 Jul 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Just ruminating...
> 
> My ill informed guess is that there are, potentially, dozens of other crazy bastards like this on Vancouver Island.
> 
> ...


And what your proposing goes directly against most of the rights and freedoms you enjoy in this country and if anything would turn more people against the government not for it.

When you have people who are anti-government and believe in conspiracies, why do you think giving them a minority report type system will help erase their fears and resentment towards it?

Not to mention they have the right to be so called ‘nut jobs’ and up until they robbed a bank appeared to have not committed any crimes. The government should not be determining what thought is or is not acceptable, thats how things like Chinas social credit system come into effect comrade.


----------



## Booter (4 Jul 2022)

Haggis said:


> The RCMP has a specialized section, the Firearms Internet Investigation Support Unit who exist to do a non-AI driven (AFAIK) search of OS social media for potential public safety threats involving firearms.


6 people….probably one on paternity…one on leave…one off sick…


----------



## Booter (4 Jul 2022)

Eaglelord17 said:


> And what your proposing goes directly against most of the rights and freedoms you enjoy in this country and if anything would turn more people against the government not for it.
> 
> When you have people who are anti-government and believe in conspiracies, why do you think giving them a minority report type system will help erase their fears and resentment towards it?
> 
> Not to mention they have the right to be so called ‘nut jobs’ and up until they robbed a bank appeared to have not committed any crimes. The government should not be determining what thought is or is not acceptable, thats how things like Chinas social credit system come into effect comrade.


I get his frustration though- and he’s a well experienced person. People want action- and they should. 

The academics say we need a new way forward- heavy on intel etc- and it’s true. But the ethical liberty stuff is becoming the real issue in lots of ways.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (4 Jul 2022)

Booter said:


> I get his frustration though- and he’s a well experienced person. People want action- and they should.
> 
> The academics say we need a new way forward- heavy on intel etc- and it’s true. But the ethical liberty stuff is becoming the real issue in lots of ways.


And in my opinion the academics can shove it as from what I have seen coming from the academia recently is nonsense.

This is a one off, a anomaly, it doesn’t make sense to base any legislation off it. From the looks of it they were licensed firearms owners. They were vetted. They had no criminal record. If you were to take a group of society, those licenced, and those not, and look at the odds of them committing crimes these two would have been in the lowest percentile of a chance for it. 

Some people do terrible things, that is a risk you face being part of society. There are scum out there which decide to run people down for literally no reason. You can’t predict or prevent certain things, and that is part of life. 

Attempting to get to that point will
a) create extremists and validate their opinion
b) not actually solve anything other than wasting a ton of resources violating citizens rights


----------



## Haggis (4 Jul 2022)

Booter said:


> 6 people….probably one on paternity…one on leave…one off sick…


Nowhere in my post did I claim the unit was effective.  I simply noted that it exists.


----------



## Booter (4 Jul 2022)

Haggis said:


> Nowhere in my post did I claim the unit was effective.  I simply noted that it exists.


Not a criticism of your post


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2022)

Retired AF Guy said:


> More info on the twin brothers ... Link


More from other MSM








						Brothers in botched B.C. bank robbery had become angry and radical, obsessed with guns and ‘government tyranny’
					

One of the brother’s online posts specifically targeted Ottawa’s recent move to ban the sale of handguns and the implementation of vaccine mandates




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				



Also archived here
#TheOtherRadicalization?


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2022)

Enough good, detailed discussion here to rate a separate thread from Victoria's woes in general.

Please continue ...

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Haggis (4 Jul 2022)

Booter said:


> Not a criticism of your post


I did not take it as such. I, too, work for a ridiculously shorthanded team.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Jul 2022)

Poor people! I can't imagine....

Prominent Vancouver Island family collateral victims of Victoria bank robbery​Auchterlonie family issues statement regarding online harassment

When RCMP officers in Saanich released the identity of the two suspects in the botched Victoria robbery Saturday, a Comox Valley family’s life was turned upside down.

Susan and Bob Auchterlonie were shocked to discover they shared the surname of the two deceased bank robbers. But that is all they share.

The ensuing 48 hours have been so challenging for the Comox Valley Auchterlonies, they have issued the following statement to Black Press:

_This past Saturday police identified the two deceased suspects in the recent bank robbery in Victoria. The two individuals are NOT related to the Auchterlonie family from Cumberland. We have never met them, and we have no connection to them beyond sharing a unique last name.

While this tragic event never was about us, it quickly spiralled, and our weekend was spent responding to media enquiries and attempting to respond to negative comments about us on social media. Because Bob holds a senior position in the Canadian Armed Forces, he became a target. The hurtful, harmful comments posted anonymously by strangers looking to come up with conspiracy theories about our family were despicable.

As noted this tragic event was never about us. It is instead about those impacted – the officers involved, the bank staff, the bank customers and all their families and loved ones, and yes, also the two young suspects and their loved ones. Ourthoughts are with all of them.

This weekend also offered a reminder to those of us who post on social media to get the facts first and to resist engaging in speculation.
While our weekend was challenging, we know there are several families who have had a much more difficult weekend than we did, and we ask that you think of them.

Thank you to our friends for their support.

Susan Auchterlonie,

Vice-Admiral Bob Auchterlonie,
and our families









						Prominent Vancouver Island family collateral victims of Victoria bank robbery - Cowichan Valley Citizen
					

Auchterlonie family issues statement regarding online harassment




					www.cowichanvalleycitizen.com
				



_


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2022)

lenaitch said:


> The quick and easy answer is 'yes'.  The benchmark the courts will use is 'reasonable expectation of privacy' and there is a tonne of caselaw on that.  If you post something on the web with no privacy controls or filters, it can be argued that you had no reasonable expectation of privacy.  The fact that people who you'd rather not see it, like the State, do see it will, in all likelihood, end up being irrelevant.
> 
> The next two questions might be (1) what the post was and (2) what the State did to find it ...


Something in this ballpark is making its way through the courts south of us ...








						Police used a reverse keyword Google search to find an accused killer. He says that's illegal.
					

Privacy advocates are watching the case closely, concerned that police could use reverse keyword searches to investigate people who seek information about abortions.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## lenaitch (4 Jul 2022)

The Bread Guy said:


> Something in this ballpark is making its way through the courts south of us ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that will be interesting to watch.  Of course, the article doesn't go into a lot of detail but on the surface it sounds like a bit of a 'fishing expedition'.


----------



## CBH99 (4 Jul 2022)

lenaitch said:


> Yes, that will be interesting to watch.  Of course, the article doesn't go into a lot of detail but on the surface it sounds like a bit of a 'fishing expedition'.


I’m pretty sure the police are busy enough - especially down south - to randomly start checking people search history about abortion.

There is enough crazy stuff happening south of the border, The last thing the police are going to want is to start ‘creating criminals’ - there are plenty of real ones to deal with already.

If we think violent incidents involving guns against police officers is bad now… just wait until they start interfering with people’s personal choices that they have no business interfering with.  I can only see the number of incident getting exponentially worse.  

______

Isn’t this supposed to be the land of the free?  

Isn’t this why church and state is supposed to be separate, so people’s religious beliefs do not dictate laws that are applied to all?

Is there nothing in the constitution that protects people’s personal decisions?  

(It’s OK for anybody to have a gun, no background checks required!  But you can’t make a personal life choice without law enforcement getting involved, or proactively watching you before you do anything based on…a Google search?)

_Do individual states have the power to ignore this decision?_


----------



## CBH99 (4 Jul 2022)

Eaglelord17 said:


> And what your proposing goes directly against most of the rights and freedoms you enjoy in this country and if anything would turn more people against the government not for it.
> 
> When you have people who are anti-government and believe in conspiracies, why do you think giving them a minority report type system will help erase their fears and resentment towards it?
> 
> Not to mention they have the right to be so called ‘nut jobs’ and up until they robbed a bank appeared to have not committed any crimes. The government should not be determining what thought is or is not acceptable, thats how things like Chinas social credit system come into effect comrade.


_I totally agree with you, on every point._

I am just respectfully pointing out that he didn’t propose anything, but was moreso just casually asking/brainstorming ideas.


----------



## CBH99 (4 Jul 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Poor people! I can't imagine....
> 
> Prominent Vancouver Island family collateral victims of Victoria bank robbery​Auchterlonie family issues statement regarding online harassment
> 
> ...


To be fair, I’d be posted off too if I spent the entire long weekend needing to convince internet strangers that “No, it wasn’t our kids who robbed the bank and killed police officers…”

Especially if the rumours were starting to affect the career of myself or my spouse.


_I guess it’s time to change the family name to Smith?_


----------



## Remius (4 Jul 2022)

Saanich, B.C. bank shooter was rejected by military, CAF says
					

One of the twin brothers who was killed in a shootout with police outside a bank in Saanich, B.C., last week had applied to join the Canadian Armed Forces but was rejected, a military spokesperson confirmed Monday.




					vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2022)

CBH99 said:


> Is there nothing in the constitution that protects people’s personal decisions?


Not when it comes to terminating life of another.  




CBH99 said:


> (It’s OK for anybody to have a gun, no background checks required!  But you can’t make a personal life choice without law enforcement getting involved, or proactively watching you before you do anything based on…a Google search?)


We have background checks. 
   Everyone buying a gun needs to fill out a 4473 that is run through NCIS.  



CBH99 said:


> _Do individual states have the power to ignore this decision?_


You mistake what the decision really was.   It put the power back to the states.  
  Each state is now free to make its own laws on Abortion.  Which to a lot of us on the Pro Life side, didn’t go far enough.


----------



## QV (5 Jul 2022)

KevinB said:


> Not when it comes to terminating life of another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is just crazy how so many misunderstand this. Which is fueled by nefarious media and political operatives.


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2022)

QV said:


> It is just crazy how so many misunderstand this. Which is fueled by nefarious media and political operatives.


Both sides take equal advantage of fear mongering.   Creating greater divisions of the population.


----------



## CBH99 (5 Jul 2022)

QV said:


> It is just crazy how so many misunderstand this. Which is fueled by nefarious media and political operatives.



*Thank You for clarifying this. 🙏🏻 

I actually had a ton of questions, but this song makes a lot more sense now that you’ve explained it that way.*


*I have attempted to steer clear of sensationalized media, and focus on the facts.  The way you’ve explained it in just that one sentence brings more clarity to the issue than any media source I have read yet.


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2022)

CBH99 said:


> *Thank You for clarifying this. 🙏🏻
> 
> I actually had a ton of questions, but this song makes a lot more sense now that you’ve explained it that way.*
> 
> ...


You will find that our opponents (external) fund both sides of the political extremes - both Politicians and Media.  

It’s almost like their don’t want a moderate middle ground United against them


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jul 2022)

KevinB said:


> It’s almost like their don’t want a moderate middle ground United against them


That could be said. There used to be a centrist view where accomodation and compromise could be reached.

These days its "yer fer us or agin us!"


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jul 2022)

One of the pictures from Victoria Buzz shows green tip 5.56. I wonder if any of that was used in the shootout?


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jul 2022)

Nature lovers are dangerous.


----------



## CBH99 (6 Aug 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Nature lovers are dangerous.


Sooooooo...ummmmmmm...huh?


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Aug 2022)

CBH99 said:


> Sooooooo...ummmmmmm...huh?


Somewhat tounge in cheek. Half of his social media pictures, opposite all those scary gun pictures, were of nature.

BC also has anti logging or anti oil people that conduct armed platoon sized attacks on encmapments.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Aug 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Somewhat tounge in cheek. Half of his social media pictures, opposite all those scary gun pictures, were of nature.
> 
> BC also has anti logging or anti oil people that conduct armed platoon sized attacks on encmapments.


Many Many years ago Weibo Ludwig and his band of eco terrorists were suspect in spiking trees etc and other merry adventures.

Nature lovers can indeed be dangerous.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Dec 2022)

No sh*t Sherlock....

Police ‘justified’ in shooting of Saanich bank robbery suspects: IIO​ 
The report details the events of the June robbery, which led to the death of two suspects and the wounding of six officers









						Police ‘justified’ in shooting of Saanich bank robbery suspects: IIO - Oak Bay News
					

The report details the events of the June robbery, which led to the death of two suspects and the wounding of six officers




					www.oakbaynews.com


----------



## medicineman (21 Dec 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> No sh*t Sherlock....
> 
> Police ‘justified’ in shooting of Saanich bank robbery suspects: IIO​
> The report details the events of the June robbery, which led to the death of two suspects and the wounding of six officers
> ...


Of course had it been a civilian review board, they'd likely be castigating them for not trying to understand them better and talk them down in the middle of an all out gunfight...sorry, having flashbacks to issues with NDP on The Island.


----------



## brihard (21 Dec 2022)

medicineman said:


> Of course had it been a civilian review board, they'd likely be castigating them for not trying to understand them better and talk them down in the middle of an all out gunfight...sorry, having flashbacks to issues with NDP on The Island.


It’s the IIO. They _are_ a civilian review board, and historically. Or super friendly to police. But yeah, this was a no brainer - but due process still has to be followed.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Dec 2022)

brihard said:


> It’s the IIO. They _are_ a civilian review board, and historically. Or super friendly to police. But yeah, this was a no brainer - but due process still has to be followed.


[quick derail]

And today the Ontario SIU cleared the 4 officers involved in taking down the scumbag that executed Const. Andrew Hong in cold blood.

I didn't know the details of the takedown until this morning but full and utter kudos to the Officers involved.  But like Brihard said above, a no-brainer, but needs to be done.


----------



## brihard (21 Dec 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> [quick derail]
> 
> And today the Ontario SIU cleared the 4 officers involved in taking down the scumbag that executed Const. Andrew Hong in cold blood.
> 
> I didn't know the details of the takedown until this morning but full and utter kudos to the Officers involved.  But like Brihard said above, a no-brainer, but needs to be done.


Was that the ‘shooting in a graveyard’ Hamilton / Halton? I saw reference but didn’t read it yet.

The SIU investigative results are actually very useful for helping the public to understand factually what went down, and what went into considering whether officers committed any offence in their actions.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Dec 2022)

brihard said:


> Was that the ‘shooting in a graveyard’ Hamilton / Halton? I saw reference but didn’t read it yet.
> 
> The SIU investigative results are actually very useful for helping the public to understand factually what went down, and what went into considering whether officers committed any offence in their actions.


Yes.


----------



## Booter (22 Dec 2022)

brihard said:


> It’s the IIO. They _are_ a civilian review board, and historically. Or super friendly to police. But yeah, this was a no brainer - but due process still has to be followed.


They are historically NOT friendly towards police.


----------



## medicineman (22 Dec 2022)

brihard said:


> It’s the IIO. They _are_ a civilian review board, and historically. Or super friendly to police. But yeah, this was a no brainer - but due process still has to be followed.


Good to know they're civilian, though I seem to recall growing up out there that cops weren't always given the benefit of the doubt with some stuff...


----------



## CBH99 (22 Dec 2022)

You shoot a cop, and I am all for the cops finding and shooting you.  Period.


----------



## brihard (22 Dec 2022)

Booter said:


> They are historically NOT friendly towards police.





medicineman said:


> Good to know they're civilian, though I seem to recall growing up out there that cops weren't always given the benefit of the doubt with some stuff...



Ugh. Effing autocorrect. That should have read “…and historically NOT super friendly to police”.  IIO have gone after police for charges on some truly bullshit files.


----------

